
Ask HN: What are today's End to End encryption solutions for non tech people? - thanpolas
Non tech people ask me what should they use for their communications in terms of security and I find myself mumbling pgp, follow this 40-step guide, explain public &#x2F; private keys... It doesn&#x27;t really work.<p>How far have we progressed on this? What solutions are there today for secure end-to-end ubiquitous communication to supplement or at cases even replace email.<p>I&#x27;m talking about a primarily Desktop solution, chat will not do, so products like WhatsApp and Wire don&#x27;t count... Likewise, mobile messengers will not work on an operational capacity for a company &#x2F; entity. I&#x27;ve seen a few ad-hoc services here and there, is any of them well established? Do you trust them?<p>Let&#x27;s try to not get consumed on the subject of communications security itself, but try to think, how would you respond to similar questions from non-tech people? You need to give a straight answer they will understand, follow, and will be satisfactory secure, what would that answer be?
======
sirodoht
There are some companies that offer encrypted email accounts.

ProtonMail ([https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/)) which I
prefer, and Tutanota ([https://tutanota.com/](https://tutanota.com/))

~~~
gradschool
Didn't protonmail get ddos'ed a while back, then ask for donations to pay the
ransom, and try to spin it as a state level conspiracy?

[https://protonmaildotcom.wordpress.com/2015/11/05/protonmail...](https://protonmaildotcom.wordpress.com/2015/11/05/protonmail-
statement-about-the-ddos-attack/)

Can anyone in a position to know weigh in on whether it's true that decent
ddos protection costs $100,000 per year?

EDIT: The consensus on HN about these questions affects whether I would
recommend protonmail to non-technical users.

